# Multiserver mit öffnetlichen IPs MariaDB mit SSL/TLS



## Dominik (24. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage habe nichts genaueres dazu gefunden.
Ich habe den Mysql Server mit SSL am laufen, die Clients haben auch ein Zertifikat und ich kann mich mit dem Master verbinden.
Ich habe einen weiteren Benutzer angelegt sobald ich das aber in der

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php

ändere auf diesen Benutzer kommt der folgende Fehler beim Sync.

PHP Warning:  mysqli_connect(): (HY000/1045): Access denied for user 'ispssl'@'fqdn des host' (using password: YES) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 85

Woran könnte das liegen was habe ich übersehen.

Gruss

Dominik


----------



## Dominik (24. Feb. 2018)

Ok ich glaube ich habe das Problem der Benutzer sieht keine Datenbanken bzw die dbsipconfig sieht er nicht.
Wenn ich den vorhanden User das require SSL aktiviere geht es aber genauso wenig..

Wenn ich aber
GRANT USAGE ON `dbispconfig`.* TO 'ispssl'@'fqdn des host';
setze dann merkt er sich das nicht wie bei dem Standart user der vom Setup erstellt wurde..

Wo ist den hier mein Denkfehler

Welche Benutzer muss ich den wo ändern bzw neu erstellen mit welchen Rechten damit ich die SQL Kommunikation zwischen Master und Slave abgesichert habe?
Welche Dateien muss ich den wo anpassen?
Is da noch ein Bug irgendwo?

Gefunden habe ich das hier: https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/threads/ssl-verschluesselung.6941/
Ist aber schon bisel älter, ich bekomme es aber nicht hin den slave die abfragen über ssl machen zu lassen.


----------



## Dominik (14. März 2018)

Hi,
im Englisch Sprachigen Forum habe ich noch folgendes gefunden:
https://www.howtoforge.com/communit...-multi-host-configurations.57629/#post-280672

aber wenn ich das ändere:

$conf['db_client_flags'] = 0;

zu:

$conf['db_client_flags'] = MYSQL_CLIENT_SSL;

in der server config.inc.php datei erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung

PHP Notice:  Use of undefined constant MYSQL_CLIENT_SSL - assumed 'MYSQL_CLIENT_SSL' in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php on line 72

In 
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php
gibt es zwar  folgendes: $this->dbClientFlags = $conf['db_client_flags'];

Aber in der Funktion 
$this->_iConnId = mysqli_connect($this->dbHost, $this->dbUser, $this->dbPass, '', (int)$this->dbPort);

Wird das nicht benutzt.
Kann mysqli_connect überhaupt mit Flags umgehen oder  müsste hier mysqli_real_connect verwendet werden

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das umzuschreiben?

Danke und Gruss

Dominik


----------



## Till (15. März 2018)

DB connect per SSL geht so im Moment nicht, da muss das DB lib angepasst werden, müsste aber auch schon im Bugtracker stehen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Alternativ könntest Du sonst nur ein vpn zwischen den servern aufsetzen und die mysql verbindungen darüber tunneln.


----------



## Dominik (11. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Till,

ich habe gelesen das mit der 3.1.13 die DB Lib angepasst wurde.
Könnten wir das Thema hier noch einmal aufgreifen was ich auf dem Master und dem Slave anpassen muss wenn ich ssl  bei Mysql/Mariadb nutzen möchte?

Das wäre super Danke

Dominik


----------

